# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  Εληνικοποιημένο Expansys!

## socrates

http://www.expansys.com.gr 
http://www.expansys.com.gr/d_wireless.asp (wireless dpt)




> Ελληνική έκδοση του γνωστού σε όλους μας site. Είναι ακριβής μετάφραση του Αγγλικού με τις εξής όμως βασικές διαφορές. 
> 1. Οι τιμές είναι σε ευρώ 
> 2. Προστίθεται ο ελληνικός ΦΠΑ 
> 3. Είναι προεπιλογή τα έξοδα αποστολής για Ελλάδα 
> 4. Δίνει δυνατότητα τραπεζικού εμβάσματος αντί για χρήση πιστωτικής 
> 5. Δίνει δυνατότητα έκδοσης τιμολογίου με την χρήση εταιρικού ΑΦΜ.


Προσωπικό σχόλιο:
Δεν είναι από τα πιο φθηνά, αλλά είναι ένα καλό σημείο αναφοράς.

----------


## socrates

Προσοχή!

Υπάρχει διαφορά στις τιμές, συγκριτικά με το Αγγλικό site! Όπως αναφέρθηκε, οι τιμές διαμορφώνονται τοπικά ανά χώρα και το κάθε expansys site παραμετροποιείται ανάλογα με τις τοπικές ανάγκες και τον κανόνα προσφοράς και ζήτησης. Παρόλα αυτά υπάρχει δέσμευση να παρέχεται κάποιο standard επίπεδο υποστήριξης, εδώ στην Ελλάδα σύμφωνα με τα πρότυπα της expansys.

----------


## papashark

> Προσοχή!
> 
> Υπάρχει διαφορά στις τιμές, συγκριτικά με το Αγγλικό site! Όπως αναφέρθηκε, οι τιμές διαμορφώνονται τοπικά ανά χώρα και το κάθε expansys site παραμετροποιείται .......


Απλά απαράδεκτοι.....

----------


## socrates

Βασικά καλό είναι να μην είμαστε απόλυτοι! Είναι λογικό να υπάρχουν διαφορές. Ο ανταγωνισμός είναι μεγάλος (όχι μόνο από το εσωτερικό) οπότε θα αναγκαστούν να αναπροσαρμόσουν τις τιμές τους προς τα κάτω. Επίσης δεν σημαίνει ότι θα είναι σε όλα τα προϊόντα πιο ακριβοί. Υπάρχουν κάποιες κατηγορίες όπως πχ τα κινητά τηλέφωνα που κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα είναι πιο φθηνά από ότι στο αντίστοιχο αγγλικό site.

Το Expansys επίσης έχει αρκετά προιόντα τα οποία δεν υπάρχουν στην ελληνική αγορά... και μια καλή σκέψη είναι να τους προσεγκίσουμε και να δούμε τι καλύτερο μπορούμε να επιτύχουμε σε ομαδικές.


Υ.Γ. Υπάρχει και μια διαφορά του 0.5% στην ελληνική φορολογία.

----------


## vegos

> Το Expansys επίσης έχει αρκετά προιόντα τα οποία δεν υπάρχουν στην ελληνική αγορά... και μια καλή σκέψη είναι να τους προσεγκίσουμε και να δούμε τι καλύτερο μπορούμε να επιτύχουμε σε ομαδικές.


Εντωμεταξύ, από δική μου εμπειρία (όπου του έβγαλα κόκκινη κάρτα) και διαβάζοντας και σε άλλα fora, το expansys έχει γίνει απαράδεκτο στις πωλήσεις του, στέλνοντας άλλα προϊόντα αντί άλλων, στέλνοντας ανοιγμένα/χρησιμοποιημένα προϊόντα κλπ...

----------


## socrates

> Εντωμεταξύ, από δική μου εμπειρία (όπου του έβγαλα κόκκινη κάρτα) και διαβάζοντας και σε άλλα fora, το expansys έχει γίνει απαράδεκτο στις πωλήσεις του, στέλνοντας άλλα προϊόντα αντί άλλων, στέλνοντας ανοιγμένα/χρησιμοποιημένα προϊόντα κλπ...


Αντώνη, είπαμε και εγώ μαζί σου αν γίνονται τέτοια τρανταχτά 'λάθη'! Προς το παρόν δεν έχω προσωπική εμπειρία αγοράς, παρά μόνο από το αγγλικό site, όπου έμεινα ευχαριστημένος.

----------


## JS

Εγώ πάλι το βρήκα πολύ ακριβό σχεδόν παντού !
Ειδικά σε κάτι τιμές κινητών που τσέκαρα ήταν φαρμακείο.

----------


## Panos2000

> Εντωμεταξύ, από δική μου εμπειρία (όπου του έβγαλα κόκκινη κάρτα) και διαβάζοντας και σε άλλα fora, το expansys έχει γίνει απαράδεκτο στις πωλήσεις του, στέλνοντας άλλα προϊόντα αντί άλλων, στέλνοντας ανοιγμένα/χρησιμοποιημένα προϊόντα κλπ...


Προσθέτω και την δικιά μου (αρνητική) εμπειρία. Ενώ περίμενα κάτι το οποίο είχα παραγγείλει (εδώ και 1 μήνα) από Αγγλία μου έστειλαν άλλα αντί άλλων... Σε τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία μαζί τους δεν ήξεραν τι να μου πούν... Τα έχουν χαμένα μου φαίνεται!

Αν το Ελληνικό τμήμα φέρεται καλύτερα στους πελάτες του είναι κάτι το οποίο θα πρέπει να διαπιστωθεί...

----------


## vegos

> Προσθέτω και την δικιά μου (αρνητική) εμπειρία. Ενώ περίμενα κάτι το οποίο είχα παραγγείλει (εδώ και 1 μήνα) από Αγγλία μου έστειλαν άλλα αντί άλλων... Σε τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία μαζί τους δεν ήξεραν τι να μου πούν... Τα έχουν χαμένα μου φαίνεται!


Ακριβώς τα ίδια.. Και το χειρότερο, ότι ενώ γνωρίζανε το λάθος τους (το προϊόν που μου στείλαν δεν το είχαν ΚΑΝ στο site, ενώ είχα παραγγείλει άλλο), για την αντικατάστασή του, μου ζητήσανε να τους το στείλω πίσω, και να μου στείλουν το σωστό, με δικά μου και τα δύο (2) ταχυδρομικά...  ::

----------

